
IVote: Members of European Parliament needs to have iPad, iPhone, and iCloud - zoobab
https://european-pirateparty.eu/remote-voting-in-the-european-parliament/
======
jmnicolas
Not surprising since the EU was created for the US benefit in the first place
:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Committee_on_United_E...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Committee_on_United_Europe)

------
KuriousCat
Wow! This is hard to believe. What were the alternatives that lost to ivote?

~~~
chewz
Huawei + Xiaomi RedMe + Baidu.

